

Programming Isn't Manual Labor, But It Still Sucks - fosron
http://mashable.com/2014/04/30/programming-sucks/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-tech-link

======
jamestomasino
Can we update the title to reflect that of the article: "Programming Isn't
Manual Labor, But It Still Sucks"; or failing that, can we fix the spelling of
Physical?

~~~
dang
Yes. Done.

Submitters: please follow the HN guidelines and do not rewrite titles except
when they are linkbait or misleading. Especially please do not editorialize in
titles (i.e. put your own spin on them).

------
fosron
This one of the best rant's about the horiffic, yet still lovable programming!

